# Canon 24-70mm F2.8 L II USM arived



## tx8koibito

*Arrived early Sept

*


----------



## OLaA

Awesome! I debated on the 24-70 before I purchased my 24-105. Decided against it because the extra focal length ended up being more important than wider aperture. But you can't go wrong with both! 

I've read dozens of reviews.. How would you compare sharpness and all around usability personally?


----------



## tx8koibito

to be honest I like the 24-105 better, feel a lot more solid and more smoother when zooming, the new lens felt a bit too plasticky for my liking, definitely a tab heavier tho.

not sure about head to head comparison yet as I have yet to mount it on a camera. 

reason I went for it was the 82mm filter size.......however at that size the B+W Cir Pola put a massive dent in my wallet


----------



## OLaA

Haha I see. I'm sure it's going to make a great carry lens. I usually carry my 50 around when I don't have any lighting . I often find myself wishing I had more focal range to play with. 

Give an update once you've had some behind the camera experience with it!


----------



## tx8koibito

Mounted.....!!!






Ready for a sunny day test run tomorrow.... 

But here a sample in low light....!!! NO FLASH






Straight off camera..... no PP, RAW converted to Jpeg and resized to 2MB for uploading

ISO 6400 F2.8 1/30 via 1DX


----------



## OLaA

Nice! What body are you using? Noise level looks great!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Congrats!


----------



## willis_927

tx8koibito said:


> Mounted.....!!!



Extremely jealous of that set up


----------



## OLaA

willis_927 said:
			
		

> Extremely jealous of that set up



Just looked closer at the pics... Also jealous!


----------



## 3bayjunkie

tx8koibito said:
			
		

> Mounted.....!!!
> 
> Ready for a sunny day test run tomorrow....
> 
> But here a sample in low light....!!! NO FLASH
> 
> Straight off camera..... no PP, RAW converted to Jpeg and resized to 2MB for uploading
> 
> ISO 6400 F2.8 1/30 via 1DX



Wow 6400 iso! Very not grainy. Cant say its going to convince me to switch to digital, but i am impressed. I use the EOS 1V your digital cameras film brother


----------



## Big Mike

Congrats on the new lens...but I'm more jealous of the body.  Is the 1Dx even in full release yet?


----------



## TheBiles

WANT!

Though I really wish a reviewer could get their hands on one of these bad boys so I can compare it to The Brick.




Big Mike said:


> Congrats on the new lens...but I'm more jealous  of the body.  Is the 1Dx even in full release yet?



Yeah, you can order one from B&H or Amazon right now.


----------



## Big Mike

> Yeah, you can order one from B&H or Amazon right now.


It's in back order on B&H....and I was going to buy one right now...


----------



## TheBiles

Big Mike said:


> Yeah, you can order one from B&H or Amazon right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's in back order on B&H....and I was going to buy one right now...
Click to expand...


You can get it by tomorrow if you order within 5 hours!


----------



## tx8koibito

Ok after handling this lens for the last fews day I decided to give everyone a quick review from my experience.

The box came with no cd just an instruction booklet and the pouch + hood. Lens are wrap in the same way all other l lens are being wrap.

Upon holding the lens next to the 24-105 you immediately felt the different in quality, the new lens felt much more plasticky compare to the 24-105 the same feeling you get from the 100 macro in which I think it is a draw back. Weight wise they are very identical only a tab heavier with the new lens due to its front element.

The Zooming felt much tighter than the 24-105 but are smooth no complaint there
However the locking switch make a loud click noise one switched.
Hood are exactly the same feel with the 70-200ii which resist well to small scratches same size as the 24-105 but are more stiffer
Mounting the lens onto the body is quite stable as there is no play between the two which is better than the 85 1.2
In term of image quality I have only taken low light image (as posted) contrast is superb and focus are sharp and accurate felt it is faster than the 70-200ii Even with cir pola filters

Image quality is as expected for that price a sharp and well contrast image straigh off camera

Mounted on the 1dx it is a beast of a combo as it's release the full potential of auto focus very well predicted focus and are extremely accurate. Had no trouble focusing in low light with moving object

Overall so far without a flash photshoot I am extremely happy with the new lens however is it worth the upgrade Yes if you are using higher end cameras to take advantage of focus speed and noise definitely if you just wanting a walk around lens the 24-105 definitely out perform in term of usabilty due to it's focal and built quality, I was about to sell my 24-105 but now i decided to Hang on to it...

More better review once I set out on my first photoshoot with flash

Thank you


----------



## sovietdoc

You must live in Japan.  I heard they got them early. Over here the date is Sep. 13 at the earliest. 

Still, doesn't seem it's worth the cash for worse build quality than 70-200 II and no IS.  Maybe if it was $1899..


----------



## brian_f2.8

Nice, very jealous. How far does it extend when you zoom to 70mm?


----------



## tx8koibito

sovietdoc said:


> You must live in Japan.  I heard they got them early. Over here the date is Sep. 13 at the earliest.
> 
> Still, doesn't seem it's worth the cash for worse build quality than 70-200 II and no IS.  Maybe if it was $1899..



Nah I am in Australia got mine as a special "privilege" member


----------



## tx8koibito

brian_f2.8 said:


> Nice, very jealous. How far does it extend when you zoom to 70mm?



around 2cm


----------



## TheBiles

First review is finally up! While the new lens sure is sexy, I'm not seeing $1000 worth of sexiness. I'll stick with my brick for the time being.


----------



## tx8koibito

Alrighty, finally got the new 5DIII, due to recent horrid weather in Melbourne, I was unable to take decent sunny photos to test this lens.

But now, I finally obtained all three Canon bodies, I will mount the new 24-70II on 1DX, 5DIII and 5DII tomorrow to see which come out best.

cant wait


----------



## tx8koibito

ok finally the sun is up,

flare control is extremely well....sharp and clear happy with the lens performance so far

5DIII + 24-70II





Tomorrow 1DX + 24-70II


----------



## sovietdoc

Lots of expensive gear there.


----------



## 3bayjunkie

tx8koibito said:
			
		

> ok finally the sun is up,
> 
> flare control is extremely well....sharp and clear happy with the lens performance so far
> 
> 5DIII + 24-70II
> 
> Tomorrow 1DX + 24-70II



Yupp, there is that beautiful 200mm f/2. Im not really a fan of the 24-70 though. Its just another lens to carry when i could just use my 50mm to bridge the gap between my 17-35mm and 70-210mm. But i see you dont have a wide angle lens so it makes since for you!


----------



## TheBiles

3bayjunkie said:


> tx8koibito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok finally the sun is up,
> 
> flare control is extremely well....sharp and clear happy with the lens performance so far
> 
> 5DIII + 24-70II
> 
> Tomorrow 1DX + 24-70II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp, there is that beautiful 200mm f/2. Im not really a fan of the 24-70 though. Its just another lens to carry when i could just use my 50mm to bridge the gap between my 17-35mm and 70-210mm. But i see you dont have a wide angle lens so it makes since for you!
Click to expand...


It's useful for those of us who want wide, standard, and short telephoto focal lengths all in one lens. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## sovietdoc

3bayjunkie said:


> tx8koibito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok finally the sun is up,
> 
> flare control is extremely well....sharp and clear happy with the lens performance so far
> 
> 5DIII + 24-70II
> 
> Tomorrow 1DX + 24-70II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp, there is that beautiful 200mm f/2. Im not really a fan of the 24-70 though. Its just another lens to carry when i could just use my 50mm to bridge the gap between my 17-35mm and 70-210mm. But i see you dont have a wide angle lens so it makes since for you!
Click to expand...


Or I can just carry a 24-70 to bridge the gap between the future 14-24 f/2.8 and 70-200 f/2.8


----------



## ceejtank

i am so jealous of your camera/lenses.  THING TAKES GREAT PICS TOO!!!!!


----------



## tx8koibito

Decided to sell my 24-70II


----------



## ColeGauthier

Why did you sell it? :O


----------



## JohnTrav

TheBiles said:
			
		

> First review is finally up! While the new lens sure is sexy, I'm not seeing $1000 worth of sexiness. I'll stick with my brick for the time being.



That's for posting the first review. I am hoping to see more soon. That way I can decide if it's worth the extra money or if I should just invest in the original. Really looking forward to here people opinions hat actually used both


----------



## sovietdoc

Why sell it? IQ-wise, it's the best 24-70 in the world right now.


----------



## Scuba

tx8koibito said:


> Alrighty, finally got the new 5DIII, due to recent horrid weather in Melbourne, I was unable to take decent sunny photos to test this lens.
> 
> But now, I finally obtained all three Canon bodies, I will mount the new 24-70II on 1DX, 5DIII and 5DII tomorrow to see which come out best.
> 
> cant wait




DROOL.........


----------



## tx8koibito

sovietdoc said:


> Why sell it? IQ-wise, it's the best 24-70 in the world right now.



I can justify it over the 24-105 as I always shoot at F8+ and given that I never use this lens as much as I wanted to I guess it gotta go


----------



## sovietdoc

Makes sense


----------

